# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Europa Universalis IV

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide d'Europa Universalis IV*.

----------


## Tomaka17

Il faudrait mettre à jour le guide par rapport à l'extension, surtout que c'est une extension "obligatoire" (jouer en vanilla peut se faire en activant un truc au fin fond de steam, mais ceux qui débutent joueront tous avec l'extension).

Dans Fondamentaux -> Colonisation, on petit paragraphe "Lorsque vous possédez cinq colonies dans la même zone, celles-ci formeront une nation coloniale autogérée. Si vous augmentez trop les taxes, celles-ci risquent de se révolter."

Dans la partie "Economie", il faudrait enlever le paragraphe "Seules les provinces situées sur le même continent..." et mettre quelque chose comme "Vos nations coloniales vous versent une partie de leur revenus sous forme de tariffs."

Toujours dans la même partie : "Vos colonies vous rapportent aussi des taxes à condition que vous y possédiez un core, mais le montant des taxes y est divisé par dix". Il faudrait enlever "à condition que vous possédiez un core" (puisque les colonies se corent automatiquement maintenant) et ce n'est plus divisé par dix mais par quatre.

----------


## Izual

C'est mis à jour, merci bien !

----------


## PadrePio

Merci pour ce bon guide, je vais rediriger mes amis néophytes par là !
Deux petits commentaires : le chapitre trade est super complet et indispensable.
Par contre, pour ce qui est du guide en lui même, il aurait fallu pour qu'il soit parfait une page avec des suggestions pour "bien débuter", c'est à dire par exemple le récit des 100 premières années d'une nation et des choix que tu y as fait. Un débutant a aussi besoin d'exemples concrets et dans un contexte !
En tout cas chapeau pour le travail que tu as réalisé en expliquant les mécanismes complexes de ce jeu exceptionnel !

----------


## Izual

Merci, mais comme indiqué en première page, sur ce guide c'est le travail de Tomaka17 qu'il faut louer. C'est lui qui l'a rédigé quasi-intégralement.

----------


## Tomaka17

La nouvelle extension qui sort aujourd'hui change complètement le commerce, du coup une bonne partie de la page "le commerce en détails" ne sera plus à jour.
(à noter que c'est une extension "obligatoire", plus personne ne pourra jouer avec l'ancien système)

----------


## Izual

Ah mince. Tu veux pas nous faire des corrections sur les paragraphes obsolètes ?

----------


## Tomaka17

Disons que l'extension est précisément basée sur le commerce, avec par exemple l'ajout de pirates qui peuvent te manger ton commerce, des guerres commerciales, des bonus si une nation commerciale (venise, la hanse) contrôle la zone, les companies des indes, etc.

Non seulement la moitié de la page sera fausse à cause des réquilibrages mais aussi à cause de tous les nouveaux éléments ajoutés.

En attendant elle n'est pas encore sortie et le nombre de changements est tellement grand que je ne sais pas trop ce que ça va donner. Peut être que certains choses seront anecdotiques, d'autres non. Il faut voir.

----------


## Tomaka17

Bon, j'ai relu le guide, voici les deux/trois trucs qu'il faudrait changer :

 - Dans Fondamentaux, déjà il manque un titre pour "Diplomatie" (je vois pas trop ce que ça ferait sous "or et recrutement")

 - Dans "Diplomatie" justement, il faudrait rajouter une petite partie sur les rivalités entre pays et le power projection.
"Dans le menu de diplomatie de votre pays, vous avez la possibilité de choisir jusqu'à trois rivaux parmi les pays ayant une puissance similaire à la votre. De même, tous les pays contrôlés par l'IA choisissent des rivaux qui apparaissent dans la diplomatie de leur pays. Lorsqu'une IA vous choisit comme rival, il vous sera impossible d'avoir des relations amicales avec lui.
Si vous menez des actions contre vos rivaux, comme par exemple leur déclarer la guerre, prendre leur province, ou leur envoyer des pirates, votre score de *power projection* augmentera. À l'inverse, si vous perdez contre vos rivaux, ce score diminuera. Le score de power projection vous fournira des bonus très intéressants s'il est positif, et des malus s'il est négatif."

 - Dans "Idées", il faudrait rajouter une petite ligne : "Le fait de remplir entièrement des idées permet de débloquer la possibilité d'activer des "politiques" via le menu des missions et décisions. Ces politiques consomment des points mais peuvent être très avantageux dans certains situations."

 - Enlever "Les groupes d’idées les plus populaires parmi les joueurs sont : exploration, religion, offensif, défensif, commerce." parce que les idées ont été grandement rééquilibrées, et donc c'est un peu difficile de savoir ce qui sera populaire.

 - Dans la phrase "Le but pour vous sera généralement de créer une route virtuelle par laquelle transitent les marchandises de centre en centre, jusqu’au centre auquel appartient votre capitale où vous collecterez le maximum de marchandises.", remplacer "votre capitale" par "votre port principal (situé par défaut sur votre capitale)".

 - Juste avant "Il ne faut néanmoins pas sous-estimer la puissances des bateaux de commerce, et avoir une grande flotte peut également vous permettre de dominer un centre même sans y posséder de province.", rajouter "En Afrique et en Asie du sud-est, vous avez la possibilité d'assigner vos provinces à votre compagnie coloniale afin d'obtenir un gros bonus d'influence.".

 - Dans "Il existe plusieurs autres raisons qui peuvent conduire votre population à se révolter, notamment les suivantes :", rajouter une raison : "vous venez de conquérir une province et la population y a des relents de nationalisme"

 - Enlever "(à l’exception des colonies)" deux phrases en dessous.

---------- Post added at 20h29 ---------- Previous post was at 20h24 ----------

Quant à la page "le commerce en détail", je sais pas trop quoi en dire.

D'un côté elle est très détaillée en fournissant des chiffres et des calculs, mais de l'autre côté elle ne mentionne pas toutes les nouveautés de l'extension.
Alors soit il faut rajouter toutes les nouveautés en détails, soit il faut enlever des détails existants. Je vois mal comment on pourrait simplement mentionner en trois phrases "ah oui au fait il y a les pirates, le bonus inland, le bonus des compagnies commerciales et le trade power transféré par vos alliés" alors qu'au dessus il y a trois paragraphes détaillés sur tout le reste.

----------


## Izual

Excellent Tomaka, j'ai tout corrigé selon tes indications.

Pour la page du commerce en détails, le problème est épineux. Ce serait dommage de retirer des informations valables sous prétextes que d'autres domaines sont moins bien traités, donc pour l'instant on va laisser la page comme ça, c'est sans doute la meilleure solution.

----------


## Tomaka17

Ah oui, et il faudrait supprimer la dernière phrase de la première page : "Pour un débutant, c’est assez intéressant car non seulement cela peut donner de jolis bonus mais en plus vous pourrez anticiper quels pays vont monter en puissance."

En effet le joueur ne reçoit jamais les bonus, même lorsqu'il contrôle un pays qui devrait en recevoir. C'est réservé aux IAs.

----------


## Izual

Hop, corrigé. Merci bien  ::):

----------


## Xavyerfr

Tout d'abord merci du travail ! On pourrait le mettre a jour avec l'extension Res Republica ? Après je ne sais si on bien le droit (je pense que cela vient de Pardox) donc voici le lien http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/s...on-Res-Publica

----------


## tompalmer

rien de très profonds dans RP, c'est du bonus sur quelques nations

----------


## nege91

Bugg déplacement d'unité sur mac sans souris ???
Salut tout le monde.
Je joue sur mac et j'ai un soucis. Avant je pouvais déplacer mes unités avec ctrl+clic. mais depuis peu, quand je le fais, le jeu associe obligatoirement l'unité sélectionner à un bateau de transport. Sans quoi le déplacement ne peut avoir lieu, même si c'est un déplacement entièrement terrestre. La fenetre déplacement automatique s'ouvre. De plus, je ne peux faire qu'un déplacement de troupe à la fois même si j'ai plusieurs navires disponibles.
Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Flow85

Merci pour le guide, je vais pouvoir m'y remettre tranquillement !

----------

